# 150 long range acubond 7mm-08



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Well after trying imr 4350 with no success loaded some with RL15 here is what the target look like at 200 yards









Load 
Nosler brass 
Federal match primer
150 long range accubond
40.5 gr RL15 
Base to ogive 3.115


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I was shooting at the square which is 1" not the bull eye and it was a 8 shot group at 200 yards


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Velocity was 2620


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Correction*

Just looking at my magnito speed chrony velocitys where 2760 FPS .


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Been looking for some RL15. Oh yeah very nice shootin


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

That is a fine looking group.

Makes me want to handload.


----------



## JBayer (Mar 17, 2013)

*good load*

looks like you've got a good load there. I've had a lot of luck with H4831, Accurate 2495, and ramshot hunter in the '08 family of cartridges


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Looks good. My 7-08 likes Varget the best.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

7mm-08 is a great all purpose round. Not sure which powder I put in my last bunch, but I think the bullets were Seirra Game Kings. Nice grouping by the way!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

You have just made me aware of this bullet. Did not know it even existed, and I reload a ton of 7-08. There is no load data in either the most recent manual or on the website. Did you use the load data for the other 150 gr bullets??

RL 15 rocks for 7-08.

gotta get me some of them BC .611 Dang !!

Awesome group. What rifle/ bbl length, etc.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Those are real good bullets. Looks like about a 1.3 inch group or so, that's sub-moa, so that's pretty darn good. With the right rifle and setup though I've seen the 7mm-08 shoot 1/2 groups at 200.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Just looked up those bullets. Man they are really proud of them!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*GUN .*

the gun is a reminting 700 CDL SF with a 24 " barrel .
the groups tightened up with adjustments in the powder charge .
with these bullets RL15 grouped far better than varget of IMR4350.
so far just a deer and 1 Havailina have fallen to them . 
hopefully we will have some pigs out we have a few spots set up for 300.500,700 yard shots really want to see how the preform out farther ..

shoot strait shoot far !:biggrin:


----------

